# BlueTooth now working?



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I noticed the other day that my BlueTooth was not connecting to my phone. My phone will not even pickup the Cruze when locating. I plan on taking it into the dealer but before I do I was just wondering if anybody else has had this problem. I tried searching the forum but could not find anything like this problem.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi DieselMan33,

I would suggest that you call our Infotainment Team. They are specialists concerning issues with Infotainment systems and are available 7 days a week. 

Infotainment Specialists
855-478-7767
Hours of Operation: 8:00am to 10:00pm EST 
Seven days a week

Jackie 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Delete the phone from your car and also delete the car from your phone. Once this is done then try to repair them. When Bluetooth pairing gets confused this is the only way to restore it.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

obermd said:


> Delete the phone from your car and also delete the car from your phone. Once this is done then try to repair them. When Bluetooth pairing gets confused this is the only way to restore it.


Last week I was having issues and tried to delete my phone from the MyLink system, but it would not delete. Has anyone successfully deleted a phone from it?


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Well I figured it out. I deleted it from my phone and then I just clicked on the phone and had to re-pair it. Not sure why it came unconnected in the first place?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Luigi said:


> Last week I was having issues and tried to delete my phone from the MyLink system, but it would not delete. Has anyone successfully deleted a phone from it?


Reset the whole radio and kill 2 My Link issues with 1 stone. You still need to forget device in your phone or you will get a duplicate (Your Vehicle) device.




DieselMan33 said:


> Well I figured it out. I deleted it from my phone and then I just clicked on the phone and had to re-pair it. Not sure why it came unconnected in the first place?


 Not sure why it does, but this also happens in my moms Escalade way more than the Cruze. Since June of this year, I lost it 3 times total and resetting the radio also fixes/prevents music between USB issues that slowly develop over time as well.


----------

